# Eheim skim 350 problems



## EA James (17 Oct 2020)

Hi all,

I have recently bought the above and i have two issues i'm hoping can be resolved. 

Firstly, i can only run it on the lowest setting or all it does is spray out bursts of bubbles, very annoying! Surely it should be able to work at higher pressure without blasting bubbles out?

Secondly, The two times I've cleaned it (on WC day) I've found a dead Rummynose tetra in it on both occasions so is there a mesh or something i can put over the intake to stop this happening? Or maybe putting it on a timer so the trapped fish could escape when it goes off?

Does anyone else have this skimmer that can offer a solution?

Cheers, James


----------



## hypnogogia (17 Oct 2020)

Many people have reported both of these problems.  
Lowest to medium setting is all it will work on without sucking in bubbles.  As to killing fish and shrimp, I used a timer and had it run for only 5mins every hour.  Others have made or bought or 3D printed guards to stop critters being sucked in.  If you search on here, there are threads about this.


----------



## EA James (17 Oct 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> Many people have reported both of these problems.


I wonder if Eheim are aware of these? Might be worth putting an email together to see what they have to say.
Poor design is not something you'd associate with a name like Eheim , surely they test them before mass production?!!

I'l have a search about on the forum to see what i can find 
Thanks for the info


----------



## PhantomNorth (1 Nov 2020)

Hi,

Solution to second problem: https://greenaqua.hu/en/green-aqua-...el.html?refSrc=4045&nosto=nosto-page-product1


----------



## Andy Taylor (1 Nov 2020)

I have the top of mine below the water level just enough to create a vortex as is pulls in the water. Its a pain to get right but it cures the bubble issue.

Hope i make sense.


----------



## john dory (1 Nov 2020)

I used to get this when the supplied sponge was new or cleaned.
Also found the supplied sponge disintegrates fairly quickly,when using co2.
I swapped it out,for a piece of medium density sponge I had lying about..which solved the issue.
Food being sucked in,will lure critters..so I always switch off when feeding,unless it's a strictly sinking food.


----------



## EA James (2 Nov 2020)

PhantomNorth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Solution to second problem: https://greenaqua.hu/en/green-aqua-...el.html?refSrc=4045&nosto=nosto-page-product1


Good man, exactly what I’m looking for!
Thank you


----------



## EA James (2 Nov 2020)

Andy Taylor said:


> I have the top of mine below the water level just enough to create a vortex as is pulls in the water. Its a pain to get right but it cures the bubble issue.
> 
> Hope i make sense.


You mean the actual unit just below water level I’m guessing? So the floating bit isn’t extended to the surface?


----------



## Andy Taylor (3 Nov 2020)

EA James said:


> You mean the actual unit just below water level I’m guessing? So the floating bit isn’t extended to the surface?


Correct. Works fine for me. The brown thing is an old media bag i cut down to stop my curious shrimp from being shredded.


----------



## EA James (3 Nov 2020)

@Andy Taylor and that works alright for you? I tried the same thing with a fruit and veg mesh bag from Sainsbury’s but for some reason it didn’t work. Maybe it’s because I still had it on the lowest output setting? 
I’ll try repositioning later
Cheers matey


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (3 Nov 2020)

I don’t use mine anymore. It’s a pretty badly conceived product in my opinion. Who on earth would design an electrical product with the cable facing downwards when they know it has to go upwards out of the tank? There are other better looking products out there but they’re not generally available in Europe.

Anyone know if the ADA ones with the float switch inside work any better than the Eheim?


----------



## Andy Taylor (3 Nov 2020)

I must admit, they are a poor design and also i find the sponge deteriorates pretty quickly.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (3 Nov 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Anyone know if the ADA ones with the float switch inside work any better than the Eheim?



Use an ADA Vuppa 2 on a Aquascaper 1200. Works for the purposes I require it for (rids minor dust accumulation on the surface across time), but as a skimmer for film and a pump for additional flow it would be a let down for many people’s expectations.

In the case of the OP’s objection to livestock being sucked in using the eheim skim, have yet to find anything in the Vuppa as it has a small slit that draws water in and is very low lph compared to the eheim skimmer.


----------



## Andrew Butler (5 Nov 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> ADA Vuppa 2 on a Aquascaper 1200


how have you got yours set heightwise in relation to your water level Geoff?


----------



## EA James (5 Nov 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Who on earth would design an electrical product with the cable facing downwards when they know it has to go upwards out of the tank?


I thought that, it makes it look messy and because of that the unit sits a bit of an angle which really irritates me. The suckers aren't strong enough to keep it in place!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (6 Nov 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> how have you got yours set heightwise in relation to your water level Geoff?


It works on a slider to adjust height. Set it so the top rim of the unit is just affecting the surface tension of the water, but the surrounding water is all being pulled towards the slit/intake so only enters there.

Setting up the Vuppa carefully like this avoids the knocking on/off sound people report from the float switch engaging/disengaging the pump. You get smooth, silent running.


----------



## castle (6 Nov 2020)

For problem one; make sure the pump is fully submerged, and that the inlet is floating to the surface - press the inlet down so that it is fully submerged, and when there is no air bubbles in the water release. 

I run on full power, no air bubbles


----------



## EA James (6 Nov 2020)

@castle I'll give it a try, fingers crossed! Cheers


----------



## Andrew Butler (7 Nov 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> It works on a slider to adjust height. Set it so the top rim of the unit is just affecting the surface tension of the water, but the surrounding water is all being pulled towards the slit/intake so only enters there.
> 
> Setting up the Vuppa carefully like this avoids the knocking on/off sound people report from the float switch engaging/disengaging the pump. You get smooth, silent running.


I've started a thread on the Vuppa II to keep it separate, hopefully you can have a look through and reply @Geoffrey Rea 


Geoffrey Rea said:


> silent running


Uninterestingly Mike & the Mechanics sprung straight to mind!


----------

